# Test thread, test things here



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Roffle roffle roffle.


----------



## thecubed (Jun 13, 2011)

hey hi howdy
this is a test post.


----------



## thecubed (Jun 13, 2011)

another test posts


----------



## thecubed (Jun 13, 2011)

> this is a test
> 
> ```
> /sbin/mv /sbin/mv /sbin/cp
> ```


i did enter a message!


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

no offence, but what is this for? like testing how the forum works? or different html tag elements? /me is confused


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

Guessing this is to test all the tags that the forum has. Like that.


----------

